# Form help



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Started on in general

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2291430


----------



## hoplite (May 11, 2011)

DL is too short causing you to drop your chin also you are not getting your draw arm shoulder back far enough by increasing your DL this will get your shoulder back. by lifting your chin you may have re position your peep


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

omg.... DL IS TO,LONG.....shoulder is rolled, grip on bow is bad hand open and tense..peep looks like it needs help your head is down... in the furture post pics shooting at a level target......stand straight dont dip the head,let the bow come to you.. forget touching your nose to the string. and the peep till you get the form right..and DL FIXED... :wink:


----------

